# Banded Dove



## Crawl

Well I got my second banded dove in two years of hunting Salt Fork. I will find out this week where it was banded. Here is a pic!


----------



## Snag06

You didn't shoot that off a wire did you? LOL


----------



## Whaler

My buddy shot a banded dove several years ago. IT had a band on each leg . One was a federal band which he sent in to them and they sent him $100.00 . I don't know if that program is still in effect or not ?


----------



## Toxic

There was dove band that sold on eBay a few years back that went for a pretty hefty penny. There is one on there right now. It has a few days left and it is low right now. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dove-Pigeon-Leg...oryZ7309QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

